# المجموعات العامة



## Messias (27 نوفمبر 2005)

*المجموعات العامة*

بسم الله القوى



ما هى فائدة المجموعات العامة ؟


و كيف اشترك فى مجموعة عامة ؟


و هل يوجد احد مشترك بها ؟



منتظر الرد


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2005)

لا لسة ما مفعلين هذه الخاصية, عن قريب بنضيف مجموعات و يمكنك ان تلتحق بها, وبها يكون لك لون جديد لاسمك و مميزات اخرى... تفاصيل اكثر انا انشرها في وقتها


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Messias (27 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا لاهتمامك بموضعى 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك فى انتظار نزول المجموعات


----------



## MARSHIEL (2 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا لاهتمامك

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك فى انتظار نزول المجموعات

بشكرك اخى المشرف العام على اهتمامك بنا


----------

